# TwinCAT PLC Control: Doku zu FB oder PRG erzeugen



## ahds (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo Forum,

habe eine kurze Frage zu den Möglichkeiten von TwinCAT PLC Control (oder anderen Tools?) bzgl. Dokumentation:

Hier in meiner Firma schreiben wir öfter Funktionsbausteine (FBs) und eben ganze Programme, welche eine Schnittstelle anbieten. Alles wird übrigens in ST entwickelt.

Versuche ich nun mittels Project -> Document... aus TwinCAT PLC Control heraus die FBs o.ä. zu "dokumentieren" dann bekomme ich einen "Ausdruck". 

Da ich aus der richtigen Software-Entwicklungsecke komme ist mir das viel zu mager. Gibt es also Möglichkeiten, die Schnittstellen im ST-Code sauber zu dokumentieren um daraus sinnvolle Dokus zu erstellen? Oder kennt jemand Tools, die so etwas leisten?

Für jeden Tip dankbar,
ahds


----------



## Cerberus (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo ahds,

FBs in einer Lib kannst du dokumentieren, indem du bei der Variablendeklaration der Schnittstelle Kommentare anhängst. Diese werden dann in der Bibliotheksverwaltung angezeigt (siehe Anhang).


----------



## FrankVonWelt (31 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

dieser thread is schon bissl älter, aber mich würde das thema auch brennend interessieren.
Ich stelle mir als ergebnis etwas in der Art wie die MSDN von M$ vor 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen?
gibt es evtl Parser von Drittherstellern, durch die man exportierten strukturierten Text jagen kann?

In meinem speziellen fall geht es um Beckhoff (Twincat 2.11, nicht 3  )

Vielen Dank!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## RobiHerb (1 Juni 2012)

*Test*

Schickt mir mal einige exportierte Dateien als PN, ich jage sie mal über mein eigenes Tool, und sehe, was dabei rauskommt.

ROB


----------



## FrankVonWelt (1 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

welche Form muessen denn die Kommentare haben, damit sie von deinem Tool auch gefressen werden?


----------



## RobiHerb (1 Juni 2012)

Kommentare müssen in der Syntax von ST geschrieben sein, Beispiel:

(* blah blah *)

Dann einfach exportieren in das CoDeSys EXP Format (nicht XML).


----------



## FrankVonWelt (1 Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein Beispiel FB


Anhang anzeigen FBDISPENSER.zip


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Juni 2012)

@Robi
Hast du dein Tool aus diesem Thread weiterentwickelt?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/35733-Automatische-Dokomentation-aus-Kommentaren-bei-ST

Wenn ich das angehen würde, würde ich mir erstmal z.B. mit Coco/R einen vollständigen ST Scanner/Parser generieren lassen. Wenn das funktioniert hat man eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten sich eine Dokumentation erzeugen zu lassen. Zusätzliche Markierungen in Kommentare wird man auch noch benötigen, aber da kann man sicher bewährte Schemas wie bei doxygen einfach übernehmen.


----------

